# Corrugated Roofing



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

The latest SEPGRS Newsletter contains an article on how to make corrugated roofing. If you'd like to read it, here's the download link:

http://db.tt/U1Nk8Ao

Also, if you like the newsletter and would like to receive it regularly (6 times a year0, send me a note with the word 'subscribe' in the subject area.

Enjoy!

[email protected]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Peters link gave a black screen in firefox but was ok in explorer on my computer.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

A very nice Newsletter!
Almost like a magazine.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Pete, 

I have done a bunch of research into this very subject, and to help clarify, the majority of soda/beer cans of the aluminum variety are made from one specific alloy. This alloy fully anneals at 650 Degrees F, and only needs to be reached. There is no holding requirement. 

FYI: Most electric self cleaning ovens will reach in excess of that temperature in self clean mode. I have been looking for an affordable temperature switch/thermocouple for some time now and have not found one. As soon as I do, I will post the information for all to share. 

Bob C.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Excellent newsletter. Nice pictures and great articles. I'm sure opinions vary, but I haven't found the need to "bake" the aluminum before running it through the crimper. I've just completed the roof on my saw mill which used quite a few cans. There's a picture of it in the 'Buildings' forum- Iron Island saw mill. I just placed the crimper in a vice to keep the trigger squeezed together (being careful not to squeeze too tightly). Then, I just kept feeding the crimper. Works great and it might save some time in the process. Just a thought. 


-Kevin.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I've noticed that some energy drink cans (taller then most pop cans) seem to have a slightly different aluminum that doesn't crimp quite as well. I spend an afternoon cutting cans apart with a bandsaw, and then fire up the bbq. I too follow Kevin's advice of putting the crimper in a vice along with a zip tie to hold everything tight and to keep the crimper at the same depth. 
Craig


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Good evening,
there is no need of heating/annealing the can-sheets, make a small "rolling mill"
greetings from Peter


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a home-made crimper made by Lawrence "Yogi" Wallace.

Home-made Crimper - PDF[/b]


----------



## peterpabol (Jul 30, 2011)

Excellent news letter with nice pictures! The details are really valuable and very helpful. Corrugated roofing is traditionally fixed through the crest so that water does not get in. There are lots of fixings most have a soft washer underneath but do not press that hard onto the roofing material. If you fix in the valleys, it will definitely leak.Thanks for sharing with us.

Commercial Roofing Systems | Commercial Roofing Company


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig -- 

I don't know about the material being different, but the taller beer cans are almost twice as thick. .005 vs .003 for the small cans. 

Peter -- 

As the editor of a newsletter myself, the SEPGRS has always been a favorite of mine. 

But... that article about the N/G gauge diorama needed more proofreading, as almost every reference to scale was to G scale, even where it made no sense. I gave up when Stan Cederleaf 
was referred to as "StaG-scale".


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I never measured it so it could be slightly thicker. I also noticed that some pop cans seemed to anneal better then others. 
Craig


----------

